# Signs of Unhealthy Boundaries



## lola_b (Aug 28, 2009)

My husband and I went to a marriage psychologist last year and he gave us a couple of hand outs (which I wish my husband would read) and I thought I'd post them on here to see if they might be of any help to anyone 


Telling All
Talking at an intimate level on the first meeting
Falling in love with a new acquaintance
Falling in love with anyone who reaches out
Being overwhelmed by a person--preoccupied
Acting on first sexual impulse
Being sexual for partner, not self
Going against personal values or rights to please others
Not noticing when someone else displays inappropriate boundaries
Not noticing when someone invades your boundaries
Accepting food, gifts, touch, sex that you don't want
Touching a person without asking
Taking as much as you can get for the sake of getting
Giving as much as you can for the sake of giving
Allowing someone to take as much as they can from you
Letting others direct your life
Letting others define you
Letting others describe your reality
Believing others can anticipate your needs
Falling apart so someone will take care of you
Self-abuse
Sexual and physical abuse
Food abuse


----------



## lola_b (Aug 28, 2009)

I believe this also defines family relationships as well. I know my husband has issues with his family trying to direct him and define him, I also don't think he can recognize when someone invades his boundaries, that's why I wish he would actually read this list!!


----------

